# [SOLVED] USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

First off I have a IBUYPOWER 101 batalion turbo laptop or its also a uniwill 259en1 notebook as well. Ive had this for about 2.5 years however after about the 2 year mark I started having some problems. One of which and the only problem I couldn't fix is that the three USB ports on the computer are only being recognized as USB 1.1 when they were USB 2.0 for the first two years. Ive tried a lot of different things in order to fix the problem. Including:

Reinstalled drivers in Device Manager
Visited the intel website and got a new chipset driver
Used Driver Genius to help me locate drivers
Updated BIOS to most recent version

However all of the above didn't fix the problem and when I go to device manager all I see under Universal Serial Bus Controllers are these which signify that they are only USB 1.1
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B

Any help would be greatly appreciated... Thanks


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hi o1generallee413!!

Welcome to TSF!! :wave:




I'm bhahar, let me try guide you here :grin:


Did you try to download and install USB 2.0 driver?

Did you try to check the USB 2.0 host in BIOS?


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hey thanks for responding. But I tried downloading a number of "USB 2.0" drivers but they were never really labeled that clearly. As for the BIOS, I checked through that a number of times and haven't seen anything about USB 2.0. Is there anything it could be hidden under?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hi again o1generallee413!! :wave:

Try to visit this site:

*Windows Update*

Try restarting computer after installing the windows update above. See whether your USB is detected as enhanced controller now. 




If that doesn't work, try downloading this driver:
*82801FB/FBM USB Enhanced Controller*

Hope that helps :grin:


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

How do you download the Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller? When I click on the link it just links me to Microsoft Update site and once im there I dont see where to download the USB controler at. Thanks for the help


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*



o1generallee413 said:


> How do you download the Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller? When I click on the link it just links me to Microsoft Update site and once im there I don't see where to download the USB controller at. Thanks for the help


The link worked for me. It could be your browser blocking the redirect? I don't know! So I dug the direct link out of the Download. Here's the direct link to the file:

http://data.versiontracker.com/driv...26849/v33119/ml150g3chipsetwin-8.1.1.1001.zip

HTH

Bill


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hey your linked work great it just took some waiting. However when I unpack the files and run the setup program it doesn't seem to install anything. When I click the next button after checking the "agree to terms" box, to load time is instant and goes straight to the window where it says its successfully installed. How do you go about installing a chipset package? The download also came with a folder for the various operating systems with a bunch of random files included. Thanks again for the help its really appreciated.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

You can try to check the status of your USB now in your Device Manager. Is there anything like Enhanced controller under your USB controllers? Try to restart computer first (if you still doesn't restart since install the driver) before checking this out :grin:


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Its still reading as universal host controller unfortunately. I believe its something to do with the installation of the chipset drivers. what is the proper way to install them, from the actual "setup.exe" file or through the files in the "XP" folder? Thanks guys


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Try to run the Everest software, and post your system configuration here, so that I can try to find the chipset driver for your computer. Maybe you can use cpu-z if not familiar with Everest. The link for Everest and cpu-z is under my signature down there :grin:


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Version EVEREST v2.20.405 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Report Wizard 
Computer COLIN 
Generator Main 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2008-02-02 
Time 08:37 


Summary 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name COLIN 
User Name Main 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M 770J, 2133 MHz (16 x 133) 
Motherboard Name Unknown 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Alviso-G i915GM 
System Memory 2048 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM) 
BIOS Type AMI (11/24/05) 

Display: 
Video Adapter GeForce Go 6600 (256 MB) 
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 (256 MB) 
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - High Definition Audio Controller [B-2] 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2653 
IDE Controller Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller 
SCSI/RAID Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller 
Disk Drive HTS541010G9SA00 (100 GB, 5400 RPM, SATA) 
Disk Drive Maxtor OneTouch II USB Device (189 GB, USB) 
Optical Drive SJ6941U BQQ887D 
Optical Drive SJ6941U BQQ887D SCSI CdRom Device 
Optical Drive Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-833S 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 95385 MB (26542 MB free) 
F: (FAT32) 194426 MB (48480 MB free) 
Total Size 283.0 GB (73.3 GB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse HID-compliant mouse 
Mouse Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad 

 Network: 
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection 
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC (138.74.149.204) 
Modem Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem 

Peripherals: 
Printer HP Photosmart C4100 series 
Printer Send To OneNote 2007 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB Device Generic USB Hub 
USB Device USB Audio Device 
USB Device USB Composite Device 
USB Device USB Composite Device 
USB Device USB Human Interface Device 
USB Device USB Human Interface Device 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter 
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hi again o1generallee413!!

Can you try to download the cpu-z under my signature, and run it. Post the screenshot of the mainboard from the cpu-z


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

*Motherboard*
*Manufacturer:* American Megatrends Inc
*Model:* 255/259 Series
*Chipset:* Intel i915PM/GM 
*Rev.* B1
*Southbridge:* Intel 82801FBM (ICH6-M)

*BIOS*
*Brand:* American Megatrends Inc.
*Version:* 2.02
*Data:* 11/24/2005

*Graphic Interface*
*Version: * PCI-Express
*Link Width*: x16
*Max. supported: * x16

That was from CPU-Z under mainboard.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Article on this page Identifies it as a 259en3 Notebook from Uniwill:

http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2746

Uniwill page for that model:

http://www.uniwill.com/products/hybrid/259en3/259en3.php?HL=1&P=1

Drivers, and manuals are there, along with detailed spec's!

HTH

Bill


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hi o1generallee413!!

Seems like brow96 faster than me :laugh:

Yup, that is the specific page for your computer model, I just check it out too. This is the download page from the previous post. Try to download the chipset, and see whether your USB is updated to 2.0 :grin:

*Driver Download Page*


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hey thanks guys I got to that page and got the chipset. However after installation and reboot the USB ports are still only 1.1. I even tried to uninstall the 4 Host controllers under device manager and then install the chipset again and still was unsuccessful. 

Any more suggestions? Thanks again guys for the help


----------



## orty (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hi there o1generallee413

I think I have a similar problem. See my post "Two Wobbly USB Ports" today
Are you getting any further?
Watching in anticipation
Orty


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hi o1generallee413!!

Just to make sure, are you *really sure* your computer is USB2.0 capable before? 

Try to give a check on BIOS once again, and see if there is anything related with *USB2.0* or *Enhanced USB* there?


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Haha yeah im sure it was USB 2.0 before. Im not the kind of person to not know if he had it or not. The BIOS in my computer really doesn't have a whole lot of information in it and nothing about USB anything. Any other ideas?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Try to uninstall the driver for your current USB driver, and install the chipset driver followed by USB driver once again :smile:


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

I tried reinstalling the chipset and individual USB controllers again but same problems persist. Can you locate a Intel USB 2.0 Enhanced USB Controller driver for me? Ive tried doing a google search but all the sites I go to the download link work or the site it redirects you to has nothing to do with downloading. If you could find one that would be great. Also do you recommend a program called VersionTracker Pro? Its a device driver scanner that is recommended by Cnet.com.


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hell yeah man IT WORKED! I went into the BIOS and pretty much played around with EVERY setting I could find. I came to one called "High Performance Mode" and enabled it, reinstalled the chipset and it worked great. Why on earth would you want to turn off USB 2.0 I dont know. Thanks again man for all your help and whatnot, your pretty much awesome.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 reading as USB 1.1*

Hi again o1generallee413!! :wave:

You solved the issue, glad to hear that :grin:

Is there anything else you want to ask?

Hope you enjoy your stay here at TSF :grin:


----------



## o1generallee413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope thanks again buddy


----------

